# ditching cable and need connection help



## rodprince (Dec 31, 2010)

I currently have my cable box connecting to my AV receiver via HDMI. My receiver is then passing video to my Projector. I want to ditch my cable box and get an digital antenna. The problem that i am running into is how to i get the video and sound from the antenna to my receiver when there is only a coaxial cable coming from the antenna. Is there a coaxial to HDMI converter. Please help the cable company is sucking my wallet dry.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Mistake, I'll be back.


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

I think you need a tuner, something like this https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-DTBH...dp/B000JV6TQY?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## rodprince (Dec 31, 2010)

that's exactly what i need. Maybe one a little less expensive

Thank you,


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't think you need a tuner as TV's made after 2006 (I think that's the year) by law have to have a tuner. You just need an adapter to connect your antenna to the AVR. I would find out what kind of antenna you have & if it is sufficient to pull in all the stations within 150 miles. Once you determine which antenna you need, get one that has an HDMI connector & you're done.

Many antennas to choose from:

http://www.antennadeals.com/HD2605EasyInstallation.html

Many adapters:

https://www.amazon.com/E-More%C2%AE-Extender-100-500m-Transmitter-Receiver/dp/B00T5ZED6I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1465584091&sr=8-1&keywords=hdmi+to+rg6

This looks like a whole kit:

https://www.amazon.com/3500STB-Converter-Digital-Antenna-control/dp/B00FOY5PVQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1465585958&sr=8-4&keywords=hdtv+antenna+with+hdmi


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

If you have HDMI out on your TV...hook it up to your AVR (choose an input), unless you have ARC on your TV...then you can just use one HDMI cable for both directions from the AVR to TV, and TV to AVR. I ran my antenna to a antenna splitter inside our house with one feed going to the TV, and 3 feeds going to my SiliconDust HDHomerun dual tuners. The tuners(which i use for recording, and viewing via our media centers) need to be setup with their software (which is on my PC, and then I have inexpensive Kodi media boxes throughout the house to view, and listen to all of our recorded TV shows, movies, and music. Our antenna is just a basic TV antenna on a 20' mast on top of our roof. We had to go high, and get a large antenna as we are in a bad area for tv. Have you checked to see how big of an antenna you need?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Guys, the OP does not have a TV, only a projector.

Rod, unfortunately you will have to spring for a stand-alone tuner of some kind. If your cable box had a DVR then you might want to consider a TIVO DVR unit that connects to a common TV antenna (you’ll need one of those, too). We “pulled the plug” a few years back and went with a TIVO. Between the monthly fee and a few streaming subscriptions we were able to get pretty much everything we had from DirecTV (or at least what we used of DirecTV), for substantially less than the ~$200 a month we were paying.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Totally missed that, thanks Wayne.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

rodprince said:


> I currently have my cable box connecting to my AV receiver via HDMI. My receiver is then passing video to my Projector. I want to ditch my cable box and get an digital antenna. The problem that i am running into is how to i get the video and sound from the antenna to my receiver when there is only a coaxial cable coming from the antenna. Is there a coaxial to HDMI converter. Please help the cable company is sucking my wallet dry.


We sell alot of these antenna's which work great to 50 miles

https://www.amazon.com/ClearStream-Indoor-Outdoor-Antenna-Mount/dp/B00IITMTKE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1465687080&sr=8-2&keywords=clear+stream

We also sell quite a few TIVO units to work with OTA antennae's / combine TIVO with internet feed gives you all you will need.....


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Guys, the OP does not have a TV, only a projector.
> 
> Rod, unfortunately you will have to spring for a stand-alone tuner of some kind. If your cable box had a DVR then you might want to consider a TIVO DVR unit that connects to a common TV antenna (you’ll need one of those, too). We “pulled the plug” a few years back and went with a TIVO. Between the monthly fee and a few streaming subscriptions we were able to get pretty much everything we had from DirecTV (or at least what we used of DirecTV), for substantially less than the ~$200 a month we were paying.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne...totally missed that!

I do have another solution (now with the correct info) if he has a small computer, and a LAN.

You can use a small computer to setup one of these, (there are other ones out there, but I just picked the one I use as an example).. I have 3 of them (each has 2 tuners) hooked up to my i3NUC. Each unit only has an antenna connection, and a LAN connection. With the App you can control the tuners, and check signal strength. You can use Windows Media Center to watch your recorded shows too. The downside is is has to be left on 24/7, but little PCs like mine use only a few watts. To me it is def worth a couple of months cable bill to pay for everything needed to go OTA.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm also in the TiVo camp. With an antenna, Netflix and Hulu logged into the TiVo there's not much of a need for cable or satellite.

I've also been intrigued by the ChannelMaster DVR+, was strongly considering it (no monthly fee), but went with a TiVo Bolt for the sunroom and a TiVo Mini for the theater room (Mini has no fee). The combo works flawlessly.


----------

